# Buona domenica



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xPGZNWz0XAY

Domenica di pulizie


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2008)

domenica di...non fare niente, Vere', non t'agitare, che domani starai meglio!


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Giugno 2008)

Domenica di cattivo sangue.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2008)

Domenica di incoerenza


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2008)

Vecchie quaglie... questa ve la dedico... giusto perche' il padre di Sbarella per il mio compleanno ha avuto la faccia di m...a di regalrmi una copia autografata... secondo lui in ricordo di quando ci siamo conosciuti a Londra 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Domenica di odio profondo e meritato

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bTnYf8nZAig&feature=related


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=xPGZNWz0XAY
> 
> Domenica di pulizie


Idem. Con questo caldo sogno una casa autopulente


----------



## Old sperella (29 Giugno 2008)

Domenica noiosa ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Domenica noiosa ....


ma non hai il mare vicino?


----------



## Old sperella (29 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non hai il mare vicino?


sì .... ma non ho voglia di andarci oggi , siamo a 36°  e l'idea di salire in macchina con questo caldo mi spaventa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2008)

Non ne ha voglia...


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2008)

volevo andare per monti ma sicuramente poi piove...


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2008)

*......*

.............e domani é lunedì!!! Comincio a non vederlo più come un....nemico! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> .............e domani é lunedì!!! Comincio a non vederlo più come un....nemico!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti diro' se devo pulire meglio andare a lavoro... fatico molto meno


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2008)

sono stata due giorni in casa con i pupi...menomale che domani è lunedì!


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2008)

*e....*



Verena67 ha detto:


> sono stata due giorni in casa con i pupi...menomale che domani è lunedì!


 
...... quando si dice che non tutto il male viene per nuocere!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Holly (29 Giugno 2008)

Domenica pallosa!
Stamattina ho fatto la sauna stirando.
Adesso sono sola e sta piovendo...


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Giugno 2008)

Sto morendo di caldo.....

Non si muove l'aria....


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Domenica pallosa!
> Stamattina ho fatto la sauna stirando.
> Adesso sono sola e sta piovendo...


 
come volevasi dimostrare...nubifragio!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ...... quando si dice che non tutto il male viene per nuocere!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
poco ma sicuro!


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> come volevasi dimostrare...nubifragio!


Almeno avrà rinfrescato...qui c'è una cappa d'afa che non si respira...pur di star in mezzo all'acqua ho fatto il bagno al cane e sto inaffiando il giardino... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La vasca è già presa...se no l'alternativa era belle che pronta>!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Domenica pallosa!
> Stamattina ho fatto la sauna stirando.
> Adesso sono sola e *sta piovendo...*


Che bello! Tra qualche ora la pioggia arriverà da me ...se non evaporerà lungo la strada


----------



## Old sperella (29 Giugno 2008)

Da me sicuramente non arriverà nessuna pioggia ....almeno fino a settembre  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che noia che barba che noia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che bello! Tra qualche ora la pioggia arriverà da me ...se non evaporerà lungo la strada


Ce la fa ce la fa... farei una danza della pioggia per accelerare la cosa, ma mi viene male


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ce la fa ce la fa... farei una danza della pioggia per accelerare la cosa, ma mi viene male
































ehm ti ho immaginata...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ehm ti ho immaginata...
























   ma continua pure a ridere delle mie disgrazie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Da me sicuramente non arriverà nessuna pioggia ....almeno fino a settembre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fila in spiaggia, tu!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2008)

Sto boccheggiando... c'e' un tasso d'umidita' qua da panico...


----------



## Old Holly (29 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che bello! Tra qualche ora la pioggia arriverà da me ...se non evaporerà lungo la strada





angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ce la fa ce la fa... farei una danza della pioggia per accelerare la cosa, ma mi viene male




Ce l'ha fatta?
Qui ha rinfrescato un pochino...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ce l'ha fatta?
> Qui ha rinfrescato un pochino...


Non ancora ...siamo sempre in un acquario di umidità...


----------



## Old sperella (29 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Fila in spiaggia, tu!


None , adesso vado a combinar qualcosa di utile.... chi mi seu accallonendi


----------



## Old Holly (29 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ancora ...siamo sempre in un acquario di umidità...



Angelo si deve impegnare di più con la sua danza!!!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> None , adesso vado a combinar qualcosa di utile.... chi mi seu accallonendi


Ma che cazzo e'...un'invasione di Sardi? 

Aggiuttoriu!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Giugno 2008)

Ho perso il conto del numero di docce fatte da stamattina....


----------



## Old sperella (29 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo e'...un'invasione di Sardi?
> 
> Aggiuttoriu!!!!


Anche tu ??!Siamo ovunque


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Anche tu ??!Siamo ovunque



Una Sardinia Connection non indifferente... gente tremate o vi sequestriamo tutti i criceti e i tubi di Scottex...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> None , adesso vado a combinar qualcosa di utile.... chi mi seu accallonendi


vai al poetto a fare un castello di sabbia, a su mancu tinci spassiasa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una Sardinia Connection non indifferente... gente tremate o vi sequestriamo tutti i criceti e i tubi di Scottex...


giusto. del resto esportare usanze tipiche è sempre un bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




come disse il saggio "verrete rapiti dalla nostra ospitalità"


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2008)

Ma puru de Casteddu?...cceee ta manera!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma puru de Casteddu?...cceee t'a manera!


Così sembra, ari fueddau de su bastioni. e soprattutto, conosce(va) lupin


----------



## Old sperella (29 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una Sardinia Connection non indifferente... gente tremate o vi sequestriamo tutti i criceti e i tubi di Scottex...


Citti , non dobbiamo mica far sapere a tutti la nostra tendenza ad essere cattivi  

	
	
		
		
	


	







angelodelmale ha detto:


> vai al poetto a fare un castello di sabbia, a su mancu tinci spassiasa


un castello di sabbia nera ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




basch'e morri , non è cosa


----------



## Old sperella (29 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma puru de Casteddu?...cceee ta manera!


eja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Citti , non dobbiamo mica far sapere a tutti la nostra tendenza ad essere cattivi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iiiiiih ta pipinca...chi tenisi basca, basta chi tinci ghettasa a mari...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2008)

Non so gli altri...ma io inizio ad aver un pò paura di 'sta Sardinia connection!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non so gli altri...ma io inizio ad aver un pò paura di 'sta Sardinia connection!


poi siamo tre... la versione sarda di occhi di gatto... ogus' de pisittu


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Giugno 2008)

Si potrebbero avere i sottotitoli?


----------



## Old Holly (29 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si potrebbero avere i sottotitoli?



Oppure un corso di sardo????


----------



## Old fischio (29 Giugno 2008)

domenica di ritorno.. 
pelle liscia dal sole e da tanto benessere...
decisamente ritemprato.. stasera finale.. ma ho appreso per radio chi fossero le finaliste.. cmq birretta e patatine son già pronte.
temperatura a casa, pensavo decisamente peggio... la seconda lavatrice sta andando... un saluto a tutti.

..auguri lettriceee.. sei negli enta! XXX


----------



## Old fischio (29 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non so gli altri...ma io inizio ad aver un pò paura di 'sta Sardinia connection!


una nuova entrata? .. original sardinia?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> poi siamo tre... la versione sarda di occhi di gatto... ogus' de pisittu


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *iiiiiih ta pipinca...chi tenisi basca, basta chi tinci ghettasa a mari*...





giusy79 ha detto:


> Si potrebbero avere i sottotitoli?


*Iiiihh ma che pezza ...se hai caldo basta che ti tuffi in mare *(detto a sperella che diceva aver troppo caldo per fare un castello di sabbia nera)


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> una nuova entrata? .. original sardinia?


Pare di si...e se si aggiunge MM e arsella amica sua siam già a five!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non so gli altri...ma io inizio ad aver un pò paura di 'sta Sardinia connection!


eja


----------



## Old fischio (29 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Pare di si...e se si aggiunge MM e arsella amica sua siam già a five!!!


eggià... non solo nordocentrico.. sto forum... sta diventando pure isolano!

....frustrazione


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> eggià... non solo nordocentrico.. sto forum... *sta diventando pure isolano!*
> 
> ....frustrazione


Finalmente sta prendendo una buona piega... la chi su Sardu esti su mellusu


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Finalmente sta prendendo una buona piega... la chi su Sardu esti su mellusu


Trad. _I sardi son i migliori.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	







_


----------



## Old fischio (29 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Finalmente sta prendendo una buona piega... la chi su Sardu esti su mellusu


...pensavo fosse il secondo piatto dopo i malloreddu.. ma effettivamente non è l'angolo delle ricette.. scusate sono ancora un po' disorientato


----------



## Old Holly (29 Giugno 2008)

Aggiorno le condizioni meteo: siamo sotto un nuovo nubifragio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Aggiorno le condizioni meteo: siamo sotto un nuovo nubifragio!


Invidia


----------



## Old Holly (29 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Invidia



Non invidiarmi... mi entra tutta l'acqua in casa!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non invidiarmi... mi entra tutta l'acqua in casa!!!


Non è che ci vieni giù con la piena del fiume eh!!


----------



## Old Holly (29 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è che ci vieni giù con la piena del fiume eh!!



Spero ardentemente di no!
Piove talmente tanto che sembra che ci sia la nebbia!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2008)

ha appena smesso con il secondo nubifragio. Confermo Holly: è stato come un tifone tropicale!


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Giugno 2008)

Fedi, com'è che conosci il sardo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma dove state voi? Qui sembra di stare nel Sahara!


----------



## Old Holly (29 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi, com'è che conosci il sardo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Torino città,  temperatura esterna 21°


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Torino città, temperatura esterna 21°


Che meraviglia!
Qui 30° e umidità al 99,99%!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Giugno 2008)

domenica di spesa al porto a prendere il pesce dal peschereccio per il cucciolo, di 13 camicie e 6 pantaloni stirati e di pupo e padre del pupo dai suoceri dove mia suoceri non ha perso occasione per ricordarmi che quando mi sono sposata col figlio la casa era bella che pronta perchè l'aveva comprata lei 30 anni prima.....cognato e cognata che hanno risposto : "mamma tu e 'sti soldi stai rompendo i coglioni...riprenditi tutto ma facci campare tranquilli e ringrazia il cielo che t....(Io) è troppo educata per mandarti a quel paese come facciamo invece noi".....

ci sono cose che non si possono comprare....


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2008)

Anche io avevo Sbarella col padre dai "suoceri"... ma ho la fortuna di non sentire nulla al riguardo


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi, com'è che conosci il sardo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qui i gradi non son meno..ma almeno è scesa un pò l'umidità (si è scaricata tutta da Holly e Vere!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

Vuoi che ti traduca qualcosa in pugliese? oggi 'ndo vai se nn conosci le lingue?


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2008)

si pero' sempre a Torino stanotte si moriva...io non ho chiuso occhio!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2008)

In memoria mia non ricordo un doppio nubifragio così intenso...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io avevo Sbarella col padre dai "suoceri"... ma ho la fortuna di non sentire nulla al riguardo


lasciamo stare....la madre del padre di mio figlio sarebbe pure una brava donna; adora il nipotino ed è stata generosissima con lui.....ma sta cacchio di idea che tutto abbia un prezzo non mi va proprio giù....mi manda in bestia....
mio suocero invece è un gentleman d'altri tempi, un signore dalla punta dei capelli alle unghie dei mignoli die piedi....


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> lasciamo stare....la madre del padre di mio figlio sarebbe pure una brava donna; adora il nipotino ed è stata generosissima con lui.....*ma sta cacchio di idea che tutto abbia un prezzo non mi va proprio giù....mi manda in bestia....*
> mio suocero invece è un gentleman d'altri tempi, un signore dalla punta dei capelli alle unghie dei mignoli die piedi....


 
in che senso tutto ha un prezzo? Vogliono "comprarti"?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> in che senso tutto ha un prezzo? Vogliono "comprarti"?


 
diciamo che a differenza del resto della famiglia se lei dice qualcosa che non va o sulla quale non concordo, piuttosto che fare la caprona e darle ragione come il genero e l'altra nuora, cerco comunque , con garbo (ha comunque 80 anni quasi ed è la madre dell'uomo che a suo tempo scelsi come compagno per costruire qualcosa), di dirle che ci sono altri punti di vista e la sua non è la verità assoluta....e lei si vendica regalando soldi a natale pasqua capodanno compleanni e onomastici a figli generi nuore e nipoti...tranne che a me, pensando di colpirmi...a me fa solo una tristezza infinita....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2008)

primo tuono ...speriamo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Finalmente sta prendendo una buona piega... la chi su Sardu esti su mellusu


narasiddu a custus balossusu...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Trad. _I sardi son i migliori..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il sardo è il meglio. Singolare... 4 e mezzo. ( vai comunque meglio che in toscano)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> primo tuono ...speriamo


abbiamo sperato troppo. ora dovrò mettere mano al portafoglio per sistemare i danni


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> narasiddu a custus *balossusu*...



_Balossu_ e' bellissimo.... mi fa sempre ridere...


----------



## Old Holly (29 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> abbiamo sperato troppo. ora dovrò mettere mano al portafoglio per sistemare i danni



Che è successo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2008)

Bel temporale ...in alcune zone son cadute le antenne e ..non vedono più la televisione.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2008)

domenica bellissima!!
fatto un sacco di lavori e piena di serenità!!!


----------



## Old Holly (29 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> domenica bellissima!!
> fatto un sacco di lavori e piena di serenità!!!



Ma ciao!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Che è successo?


E' successo che avevo due bellissime tende da sole a caduta, sul balcone... è più corretto dire che le aveva il padrone di casa, e ancora più corretto è dire che ora ne ha solo una....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> domenica bellissima!!
> fatto un sacco di lavori e piena di serenità!!!


Ciao mon amour


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma ciao!!!!


ciao holly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sei serena anche tu????
stasera mi sento in pace col mondo!!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ciao mon amour


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Balossu_ e' bellissimo.... mi fa sempre ridere...




















   anche a me. Facc'e balossu, è adorabile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Holly (29 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao holly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sei serena anche tu????
> stasera mi sento in pace col mondo!!



Non mi posso lamentare! Visto che il matrimonio incombe...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non mi posso lamentare! Visto che il matrimonio incombe...



















hai scelto poi il vestito??


----------



## Old Holly (29 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai scelto poi il vestito??


Sì, ho deciso di non fare l'elegantona, perchè non mi sarei sentita a mio agio, perciò pantaloni color tabacco, top fucsia tutto sberluccicante di pietre e sopra una casacca tipo figlia dei fiori, molto leggera, fantasia sui colori tabacco fucsia eccetera, trasparente, cioè un tessuto tipo chiffon (non so se si scrive così).
Tutto il contrario di come pensavo di vestirmi!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2008)

Capelli rossi e fucsia e' da sballo


----------



## Old Holly (29 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Capelli rossi e fucsia e' da sballo


Nel senso che va bene o male?
Io non volevo, pensavo di fare un pugno in un occhio... in negozio mi hanno convinta...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Nel senso che va bene o male?
> Io non volevo, pensavo di fare un pugno in un occhio... in negozio mi hanno convinta...



E' un contrasto forte... quindi io approvo... poi il pantalone tabacco smorza 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La donna del negozio sa il fatto suo


----------



## Old Holly (29 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' un contrasto forte... quindi io approvo... poi il pantalone tabacco smorza
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meno male... mi rassicuri!


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *narasiddu a custus balossusu*...





angelodelmale ha detto:


> Il sardo è il meglio. Singolare... 4 e mezzo. ( vai comunque meglio che in toscano)








Trad. _Diglielo a questi rimbambiti  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

Miglioro?


----------



## Old sperella (29 Giugno 2008)

Ebbravo Fedi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buona notte a tutti , Sardi e non  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A si biri


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Ebbravo Fedi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magrasssie..almeno qualcuna che riconosce i miei sforzi!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Notte spes!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tad. _Ci si rivede!_


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Magrasssie..almeno qualcuna che riconosce i miei sforzi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non ho parole..... qualcuno che ricponosce i tuoi sforzi!!!????  Sbaglio o io e le storiche (Persa, Verena, Letty, mailea, Miciolidia, Rita e etc....) da tempo ti abbiamo coccolato, "cresciuto" e "bambagiato" in seno a questo forum in cui indiscutibilmente sei diventato una colonna portante?..... ahh!!!.... l'ingratitudine umana non ha fine..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

































Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (30 Giugno 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ho parole..... qualcuno che ricponosce i tuoi sforzi!!!????  Sbaglio o io e le storiche (Persa, Verena, Letty, mailea, Miciolidia, Rita e etc....) da tempo ti abbiamo coccolato, "cresciuto" e "bambagiato" in seno a questo forum in cui indiscutibilmente sei diventato una colonna portante?..... ahh!!!.... l'ingratitudine umana non ha fine.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma veramente...li allevi e una volta cresciti ti si ribellano contro...


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Giugno 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ho parole..... qualcuno che ricponosce i tuoi sforzi!!!???? Sbaglio o io e le storiche (Persa, Verena, Letty, mailea, Miciolidia, Rita e etc....) *da tempo ti abbiamo coccolato, "cresciuto" e "bambagiato" in seno *a questo forum in cui indiscutibilmente sei diventato una colonna portante?..... ahh!!!.... l'ingratitudine umana non ha fine.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma veramente...li allevi e una volta cresciti ti si ribellano contro...


Forse se mi aveste coccolato di più in altro seno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....chissà...magari non sarei così ingrato...anzi...sarei gratissssimoooo!!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Forse se mi aveste coccolato di più in altro seno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti fatti bastare il fatto che sei ancora in vita... con tutti sti crotali che girano...


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti fatti bastare il fatto che sei ancora in vita... con tutti sti crotali che girano...


... quando si dice  che era meglio morire da piccoli... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------

